# In agony!



## Herald (Apr 4, 2008)

My daughters homeschool group is having a formal (prom) in May. They are going to have ballroom dancing with a required dance card. Six weeks of lessons are being given to the student. I am attending the lessons with my daughter. Last evening was the first lesson. Let me tell you that I am worn out and in agony! My feet are killing me. I had to take three Advil when I got home. How can dancing wear a person out like that?!

P.S. Yes. A dancing Baptist.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 4, 2008)

heretic!



congrats and condolences


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2008)

I guess I figured you were Italian and you guys learned to dance as kids.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

Bill,

The house don't creak until it is older. And the boy that use to run has turned into an old man who can't run 1/5th of the distance he could. Now do you want the bad news. At one time you could have done it with ease.


----------



## Herald (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm half Italian and half Scottish. That means I drink when I'm dancing!


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 4, 2008)

When I was 15, our school had formal dancing lessons, with nearby girls schools supplying the young ladies. As a teenage boy I found the idea of ballroom dancing awful, but my mother forced me to attend. At the end of the 10 weeks one of the young ladies, who had asked me to dance with me each week, asked me to go out with her. Guess my mum was right after all.


Anyway, I hope your feet get better, and that your daughter becomes a fine young ballroom dancer (I was hopeless).


----------



## Herald (Apr 4, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Bill,
> 
> The house don't creak until it is older. And the boy that use to run has turned into an old man who can't run 1/5th of the distance he could. Now do you want the bad news. At one time you could have done it with ease.



Creaking is fine. Just so long as it doesn't fall like a house of cards!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 4, 2008)

Bill -- All this training will be good for you when next year rolls around and you're ready to compete on Dancing With The Stars 2009!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 4, 2008)

Bill, consider it all joy. It sounds like you have a great relationship with your daughter - congratulations!


----------



## BJClark (Apr 4, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist;



> My daughters homeschool group is having a formal (prom) in May. They are going to have ballroom dancing with a required dance card. Six weeks of lessons are being given to the student. I am attending the lessons with my daughter. Last evening was the first lesson. Let me tell you that I am worn out and in agony! My feet are killing me. I had to take three Advil when I got home. How can dancing wear a person out like that?!



What a blessing for both you and your daughter.

Preparing not only for her formal, but possibly her wedding day if she has dancing at her reception.

It will be a day you will be able to look back to now, and realize just how fast she has grown up, and wish you could go back: hurting feet and all.

And yes, dancing is difficult, and it's a great cardiac exercise, maybe take some advil BEFORE you go, to help ward off some of the pain..


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> My daughters homeschool group is having a formal (prom) in May. They are going to have ballroom dancing with a required dance card. Six weeks of lessons are being given to the student. I am attending the lessons with my daughter. Last evening was the first lesson. Let me tell you that I am worn out and in agony! My feet are killing me. I had to take three Advil when I got home. How can dancing wear a person out like that?!
> 
> P.S. Yes. A dancing Baptist.


----------



## SueS (Apr 4, 2008)

I think it's great that you have a homeschool group big enough to hold a prom and traditional enough to insist upon real dancing! Enjoy the lessons!


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 4, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> My daughters homeschool group is having a formal (prom) in May. They are going to have ballroom dancing with a required dance card. Six weeks of lessons are being given to the student. I am attending the lessons with my daughter. Last evening was the first lesson. Let me tell you that I am worn out and in agony! My feet are killing me. I had to take three Advil when I got home. How can dancing wear a person out like that?!
> 
> P.S. Yes. A dancing Baptist.



You've given me a crystal ball vision of the future... oh my. 

(and I have 4 daughters)

At least I have about 9 years to rest up before the first of mine hits the requisite age...


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 4, 2008)

Bill, sounds like fun. Sorry you're hurting so much. Here's the good news--if you keep that up, eventually you won't need the Advil!

No pain, no gain!


----------



## BJClark (Apr 4, 2008)

toddpedlar;



> You've given me a crystal ball vision of the future... oh my.
> 
> (and I have 4 daughters)
> 
> At least I have about 9 years to rest up before the first of mine hits the requisite age...



Start taking lessons now with your wife, and as your daughters grow you can begin teaching them by dancing around the house with them. They would LOVE that and would glee with excitement. That way, when they are preparing for those dances, you have a head start on the not so sore feet...


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 4, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I'm half Italian and half Scottish. That means I drink when I'm dancing!




Just reported you to the fundie police, they have dispatched a clean up crew. You think the North Jersey mob is bad? Watch your back brother.


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

A5pointer said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm half Italian and half Scottish. That means I drink when I'm dancing!
> ...


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

Today we did the waltz and the cha-cha. I got misty eyed during the waltz because that is the dance step I want to do with my daughter at her wedding. These dance lessons are a lot of fun.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 17, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Today we did the waltz and the cha-cha. I got misty eyed during the waltz because that is the dance step I want to do with my daughter at her wedding. These dance lessons are a lot of fun.



What, no mashed potato?


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Today we did the waltz and the cha-cha. I got misty eyed during the waltz because that is the dance step I want to do with my daughter at her wedding. These dance lessons are a lot of fun.
> ...



I did do the worm!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 17, 2008)

Bill, my heart goes out to you brother. My older daughter got married 18 mo. ago. In order to prep for the "traditional" (says who? I'm a baptist!) father-daughter dance, our effeminate (but not gay) interior designer gave me lessons in the basement of our administration building. Dozens of my employees saw me sashay back and forth with him to the sounds of his boom box. We waltzed, did the tango, etc. At one point he admonished me as he pulled me to himself: "Don't be so shy, I'm not."

Now, Bill, it can't get any worse than that! So, suck it up, treat your daughter like a princess, and someday (who knows) you might get to do it again in front of hundreds of wedding guests!

BTW, my daughter was so overwhelmed at her type-A dad doing something SO far outside his comfort zone, that she practically swooned at being so loved. Your daughter will too.


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

> treat your daughter like a princess, and someday (who knows) you might get to do it again in front of hundreds of wedding guests!



Brother Dennis, that's my hope!


----------



## etexas (Apr 17, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Bill, my heart goes out to you brother. My older daughter got married 18 mo. ago. In order to prep for the "traditional" (says who? I'm a baptist!) father-daughter dance, our effeminate (but not gay) interior designer gave me lessons in the basement of our administration building. Dozens of my employees saw me sashay back and forth with him to the sounds of his boom box. We waltzed, did the tango, etc. At one point he admonished me as he pulled me to himself: "Don't be so shy, I'm not."
> 
> Now, Bill, it can't get any worse than that! So, suck it up, treat your daughter like a princess, and someday (who knows) you might get to do it again in front of hundreds of wedding guests!
> 
> BTW, my daughter was so overwhelmed at her type-A dad doing something SO far outside his comfort zone, that she practically swooned at being so loved. Your daughter will too.


Dennis, I never pictured you as the sashay sort!


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 18, 2008)

etexas said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Bill, my heart goes out to you brother. My older daughter got married 18 mo. ago. In order to prep for the "traditional" (says who? I'm a baptist!) father-daughter dance, our effeminate (but not gay) interior designer gave me lessons in the basement of our administration building. Dozens of my employees saw me sashay back and forth with him to the sounds of his boom box. We waltzed, did the tango, etc. At one point he admonished me as he pulled me to himself: "Don't be so shy, I'm not."
> ...



sends chills up my spine..brrrrrrrr...


----------

